# Oral Tranquilizer???



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a safe oral tranquilizer for horses?

Long story short we have a untouched clydsdale stallion that was a rescue. We have been working constantly on getting him used to human touch an have seen vast improvement, but still can't quite get the halter on, just that last motion of pulling it over his nose and behind the pole that freaks him out. He now needs his feet done and to be gelded asap. we have two options;

a) see if there is ome sort of tranq that can be ingested, so we can get him to relax enough to put the halter on. we could then have the vet geld him on the farm, and the farrier trim him while he was down(before gelding). then he would wake up in his stall with trimmed feet. etc

b) run him in the trailer. Trailer to rodeo grounds(1 hour away) and run him into a tight chute so the vet can give him tranquilizer. halter him while in the chute. pay the farrier to drive to the rodeo grounds and trim him. geld him. get him back in the trailer and take him home.

Idon't know if its just me, but the first option is much more attractive. Is there such a thing as a good, safe oral tranquelizer?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Plain old ACE (Acepromazine) can be used orally. That is about the only way I use it. If I need it, I just squirt a little in the corner of the horse's mouth. I put it on feed one time a long time ago and it worked pretty well. It was slow and I was not real sure the horse ate every little bit of it. I think it took nearly an hour before it 'kicked in' real good. If you squirt it in a horse's mouth, it works within 30 minutes or less. The peak action is 3-4 hours after it is given.

It used to come in a little green alfalfa based pellet, but that was 40years ago. I don't know if it is still available. 

You have to get ACE from your Vet as it is a prescription drug. When I have used it, I have given up to .5 cc per 100# body weight. If you ask your Vet, he can dispense the drug and tell you how much he thinks you should give. 

For it to be effective, the horse would have to eat every bit of the feed you put it on. It will take up to an hour to work that way.

It is very important that the horse is quiet and not agitated when you give it. It is also very important that you do not try to work with the horse before it is fully tranquilized.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I've used Dormosedan before with great success, but it's given like a dewormer paste (except that you have to get it under the tongue) so that probably wouldn't work for you. It also requires a prescription.

Best of luck with your boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I know I've heard of people using Ace given with a small amount of grain- just enough to get him to eat it. Ask your vet for dosage & timing instructions. It doesn't sound like you're likely to be able to administer it orally directly!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Ace is a good sedative, but it has a (very rare) side effect of paraphimosis which means they can't retract their penis. You will have to weigh to risk of this with the necessity of getting him gelded. Dormosedan is a great sedative but sometimes Alpha-2's (the class of drug this and xylazine fall into) can remove inhibition and make a horse more likely to strike and act unpredictably. Any way you slice it, you're talking about things you need to get from your vet so they can guide you in your options! Good luck, and way to go rescuing this horse and making sure he gets the care (and GELDING) he needs!


----------

